# Found 9mm Re-loads...



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

I found reloads at dicks.. THey want 70$ for 250 of the dirty old things. I know from looking on here that people have used them and they work and all but doesn't that seem steep for used? Thats between 13-15$ for 50 and that seems like what I have been paying for new. I'm about to break down tho as I can't fin crap and I'm on 2 waiting list from online stores...


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

That does seem steep for 9mm but at least you will have some. Beats throwing rocks I guess.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Is there any kind of name on them other than "reloads"? Hard to say if they are worth the price without knowing who made them. Also I wouln't buy anything that didn't have contact information for the Company that reloaded them.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Keep looking, I got an advertisment from Gander Mtn 9mm value packs (250) for 65 dollars.

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=323015


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Im going by again today, ill check the name. I know it had a big American flag on the front of the box and they were all in a ziplock inside. The Ganger MT deal would be good but after shipping I'm sure it would be about the same. I might just break down today and get them.... My luck, the stores would become restocked 2 seconds after I buy the blasted things...:smt076


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Redwolf said:


> Keep looking, I got an advertisment from Gander Mtn 9mm value packs (250) for 65 dollars.
> 
> http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=323015


I hate to point this, but if you'll scroll down to each caliber you'll see that every single one of them says "sorry - sold out".

:smt022


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Went to pick up those re-loads and the guy at the counter said they were not going to be able to be used at any of the local ranges. They have a bunch of lead and are really smokey. WTF??? :smt076


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Redwolf said:


> Keep looking, I got an advertisment from Gander Mtn 9mm value packs (250) for 65 dollars.
> 
> http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=323015


Redwolf: Please shop around Gander is one of the most expensive places to buy anything with firearms unless on sale. The one I use to go to the sales people would tell me to go to another gun shop in town and save 200. Check out all the Mom and Pop stores or online. Now Gander is a great place to sell your firearms. I once bought a springfield 45 at the gun show and took it to gander the next day. If they have it in stock they will give you 30 percent less their price. I paid 745 for it without tax and gander wanted 1299. I walked out with 375 in my pocket. Once they had a Berrtta deluxe unos 22 on sale for 199. I bought it and two year later sold it to them and got 130 back. Plus if you find a deal there and you sold them something within the year they for go the sales tax. I don't no how that works. Just a FYI


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Deleted


----------

